# Black Friday Con??



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning all, 

Is it just me or who else thinks that Black friday is one BIG con? 

Majority of the deals and discounts offered by most retailers are exactly the same prior to Black friday!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The same as any other sale throughout the rest of the year. There are some good deals if you are looking for a particular item but otherwise tread carefully. 
For instance A few weeks ago I bought a new Shark 260 cordless stick vacuum it was £349 with free pet upgrade. I just checked to see it’s reduced to £299 so there would of been bit of a saving but then I noticed they said it was reduced from £479 so a saving of £180. I’ve been looking at one of these for many months and never had I seen it at £479. (Direct from shark)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

alot of goods bought in cheap for the sales or advertising amazing deals to find out theres 2 in the whole uk

not a huge believer myself ...if people are willing to pay£xx for a item all year long why shoot yourself in the foot and knock loads off


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a con.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was reported on the news yesterday that after significant price analysis that only 1 in 20 Black Friday deals are genuine deals. 

The items have been on sale for the same price, or even less, during the year. 

If you convince enough people it's a bargain, and you add a little pressure of limited time and stock, you can bully people into buying. 

It's just a countrywide scam and more shops are jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I think deals can be had if you look in the right places. I have purchased quite a few things that have been about 70% off their retail value, as verified by previous price listings (not what they claim the price was/is).

If you're in line for Amazon products, you're going to struggle to get them much cheaper at any other time of the year.

Example:









For example, this is the Kindle Paperwhite, at the new lowest price.

Admittedly, it's often a disappointment, but I wouldn't class it as a 'scam', but it's easy to get scammed if you're just aimlessly purchasing.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't speak for other companies, but for us at Dodo Juice, we want to give people a sale that won't happen again. With PJ (one of the directors) being born in the USA, Thanksgiving is still a big thing to him, so Black friday is in that sense. Our black Friday Deal will be spend £10 or over on the Sale section, and you get 30% off of any product that we make (So waxes, shampoo's, sealants, Tar remover, polishes etc.). Unfortunately we can't do 30% sitewide, as the accessories or bags etc are made for us. So we'll discount some accessories etc just for the event (but that will be more like 10-15%). The discount is automatic to make it easier for customers.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

As Kerr said, the Which survey yesterday showing only 1in20 items were cheaper. It doesn't reveal by how much or how many of that 1 in 20 are available. I'm a savvy shopper and watch prices for the 'big present the kids always want and am always seeing things rising in price leading up to Black Friday. I'm looking at a new/used phone for myself and the same has happened over last couple of months. 

But as always the gullible fall for it meaning the stores will keep on with the con until majority get wise to it.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I've found that some 'bargains' are not quite what they seem. E.g. TVs with just one HDMI port instead of three.
Also some items are made just for black Friday making it difficult to make a direct like for like cost comparison.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

I can only put across what we feel on this. For us we dont operate “sales” as such during the year there is only twice a year we will discount one is Waxstock and the other is now the Black Friday weekend. We also dont have many discount codes available. 

We also make sure that the offers we provide are significantly better than any other time in the year. For example this year we will have up to 75% off one brand 50% off another two as well as 20% off another two. This represents great savings to the consumer and more than we offer any other time of the year... 

We dont for example simply discount the whole store by X

For me personally Black Friday gives me a great deal on my Adobe subscription at over 30% off for the last 2 years. But I agree there are some companies who will make it look like there is a sale when actually its hardly discounted at all.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

There are some genuine bargains out there, but a hell of a lot of it is marked up to show a big discount.

Anybody who's looking for a drone for christmas should look at hobbyking.com, there are some mental deals there. I've cross referenced them and they seem to be genuine. 

Deffo a time to tread carefully though if you're looking to save a bit.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a load of rubbish. I'm yet to see a good deal yet. Any online retailer puts the prices up prior to BF then they give you 10-15% code and make you think you're getting a deal but you actually ain't 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

My daughter wants an Xbox for her upcoming birthday and there are some genuine bargains. But I agree a lot of the items aren't really a good deal.

Which say only 1 in 20 are good deals but forgot to mention that one 1 in 20 people aren't morons these days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> It's a load of rubbish. I'm yet to see a good deal yet. Any online retailer puts the prices up prior to BF then they give you 10-15% code and make you think you're getting a deal but you actually ain't
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So we've had two sponsors post that their prices are genuinely discounted and others saying they've found bargains yet still you say its not true :lol:

I've bought things in the BF sales but had been watching or monitoring prices for a while before and it was definitely cheapest at BF.

I do agree with others though that the majority of 'bargains' aren't. I'm looking for a new ipad air and despite the prices advertised as xx amount discount it's not cheaper so I'll just get it where I saw it first :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm yet to see a bargain that I'm yet to buy... other than Sonax BSD on ECP.


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

It's one of those - if I'm after a big ticket item, I'll do the research and if it happens to be cheaper on BF, I'll purchase then. If not, I'll just hold out.

Smaller items, it's all about perceived value. Chances are the discounts aren't great, but on things only costing a few pounds anyway, what can you really expect...


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wax planet has 30% off.. Brill 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cole_E91 said:


> I'm yet to see a bargain that I'm yet to buy... other than Sonax BSD on ECP.


I got a few bottles of bsd, tw sealant hydrophobic wax and some other sonax items from ecp.. Think it was 35% off already low prices, great deals

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

There are genuine bargains out there, just need to find them. 

I've managed to pick up 5L of fallout remover, odour remover and glass cleaner from Carchem for £25.90... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Genuine customer offers ?

Yes, we have some live now which are offering free products. Check out the store. Only unti Fri morning or offers sell out but they are genuine.

Thank you


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

There are a few good deals unavailable at any other time amongst a load of smoke and mirrors. The 1 in 20 sounds about right. You just got to sniff out the real deals (but only if you really need it).


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

You'll only be fooled if you don't do your homework. Sites like camelcamelcamel and having deal alerts on hotukdeals for better known products make things a lot easier


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Kenan said:


> ... one 1 in 20 people aren't morons these days /QUOTE]
> 
> Its a shame most of those remaining 19 seem to be in politics


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Kenan said:
> 
> 
> > ... one 1 in 20 people aren't morons these days /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

In the end I found some decent BF deals. The better deals were on the day and not prior. Dident buy anything car cleaning wise but got some good deals on gym supps

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

